# sturgeon bay trip



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Did a trip up to the sturgeon bay from Thur to Sun and stayed right on the north side of the bay.






started out Thur am fishing 90 fow off the quarry and within min we had fish coming topside ! Fri and Sat we found an area around 60 fow that had just as many fish and alittle closer to the house with the bumpy ice and no trials it was well worth it ! black and gold and few other no 7 jiggin raps were all we needed. Sat am we drove about 1/2 hour south to get on some walleye but the locals had the area on lockdown and do they know when someone is not from that area ! so we packed it up and went back to the house to go back out to our 60 ft spot. Over all had a great time and id go back tomorrow if the wife would let me ! If anyone plans to head up shoot me a msg and i can get ya setup ...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good job! Way to get it done!!! Envious your were able to be on the ice!!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> Good job! Way to get it done!!! Envious your were able to be on the ice!!!!


Nice!!!Hey Brent is that your new ice ride??Looks good.Hope you get your Ranger back soon because it won't be long.Hope your trip was uneventful other than hammering those "WHITES".Nothing better than a "do it yourself" trip that works.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

So glad you had fun Bret... Hoped the auger performed for your entire trip! Funny how the guys up north put an area on lock down but we will see plenty of them in a few months when their seasons are closed! Glad you had a safe trip and looks like alot of fun


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

You got that rite Erie that told us that they wanted us to throw the walleye back. When John asked if they have ever been to Lake Erie to fish they all said yes. And they never through any fish back there.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Was in Door County from 3/3 - 3/6. Got a limit of whitefish on Friday in 25-35fow. Tried for walleye that evening where everyone was fishing for them. Didn't see a single fish caught and only managed 1 whitefish right after dark. Saturday I tried a completely different area further north, no one was there and the fish were tough to find. Managed a handful in 22fow. Decided to switch it up and go after Perch that afternoon. Lots of dinks and 2 keepers. Tried for walleye again that night different area. Some potential eye marks but no takers. Sunday morning was fast and furious putting 5 whites on the ice within an hour before packing up and driving home. All whitefish came on shad rap or pimple with slider rig. Water and ice is beautiful up there and temperatures were great. Can't wait to get back out. Thanks to Leadcorebean for the helpful information, though I ended up doing my own thing. Biggest fish was 21.5" average was 18". Also managed a 19" smallmouth.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done caveman, it's nice still reading ice reports!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice job.


----------

